# Companies Ask FCC for DBS Spectrum



## Guest (Feb 27, 2002)

At least two companies have approached the Federal Communications Commission asking the agency to provide DBS spectrum to competing satellite TV entities if the government approves the pending merger between EchoStar and DirecTV.

The newest entry seeking DBS spectrum is R/L DBS, a DBS licensee at 61.5 degrees controlled by New York area MSO Cablevision. In a filing at the FCC, R/L DBS said, "Given the impact of the proposed merger and the potential strength of the merged entity, a greater allocation of spectrum at 61.5 degrees to R/L DBS would facilitate the development by (the company) of a more robust product offering."

R/L DBS said it plans to dedicate a majority of its current DBS frequencies to local programming - possibly up to 148 DMAs. "Consequently, given the limited number of remaining frequencies that can be used for national programming, the 'out-of-spot' national program offerings of R/L DBS - those that will be available to many of the rural markets that are the topic of concern among merger commenters - will be limited," the company said in its defense of obtaining more spectrum.

Earlier in the month, WSNet told the FCC that the agency could approve the merger with conditions, including providing the Texas-based company with permanent access to satellite facilities "so that rural consumers may be provided with a viable alternative." Those satellite facilities include one or more of the orbital DBS slots that would come under the control of the merged company should the merger be consummated, WSNet said.

From SkyReport (Used with permission)


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2002)

I seriously doubt there going to do ANYTHING, but attempt to sell the slot to E & D. What kind of service would a east coast only slot with so few transponders offer?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2002)

Well first off R/L DBS only asked for the 2 unassigned frequencies on 61.5 Their satellite is already paid for and is being manufactured. The sat is being made with 22 spot beams and will launch next year. If a condition of the merger is that assets at 61.5 be given up they could buy the 11 TPs combine those to the 11 TPs already owned and the 2 they are asking for and they will have 24 TPs. That's enough space for everything that E* currently has on 119 and then some.

What could they offer? Well they own 100% of FOX Sports Channels in Chicago, Florida, New England, Ohio, San Francisco, and 50% of the rest of the FOX Sports Channels. They also own 100% of the national channels WE, IFC, AMC, Bravo, Much Music USA, IFC Entertainment, and MagRack (an interactive channel). They own the regional channels, News 12 Network, Metro TV, Metro Learning, Metro Traffic & Weather (all of which they can make national). Since they own all these channels they don't have to pay per sub rates and can charge subs less than the subs are paying for them on other services.

If the merger goes through I will be seriously looking to see what R/L DBS offers. They have the potential to sell a basic package to everyone that has a dish currently pointed at 61.5.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2002)

Well not many folks pointed at 61.5 in comparison with 119. MORE channels sell, so could a truntacted service be succesful? If they added east coast LIL they would have even fewer core offerings. Sure they ordered a sat, but I stll doubt they were serious about actually selling anything BUT THE TRANSPONDERS.


----------

